# DNS Issue with Go Daddy and 100 web space



## Charlatan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, new here, first post and all.

I recently purchased a domain name via go daddy. I then signed up for the free hosting package at 100 web space with the domain name from go daddy. I changed the nameservers for the domain name at go daddy to the servers that 100 ws provided.

Now, website.com takes me to the page hosted at 100ws, but www.website.com still points to the "parked for free at go daddy" page.

I'm still exploring the options and faqs at both sites, but I've been at it for a while and am yet to find any answers. Any help is much appreciated. Even an opinion as to whether the issue is more likely on the 100ws or go daddy end of things could be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You will need the nameservers of your host. These will be *ns1.yourhost.com* and *ns2.yourhost.com*. There may be a ns3 or ns4 but commonly its only 2.

Have you parked the domain in the control panel of the hosting?


----------

